# my new baby is here



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

i got my new HK USP compact 357 sig today and got 40 rounds put down range and i love it. how do i post pics?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Check out this handy info provided by DJ Niner on how to post pictures! :smt023

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

here is a pic thanks for the tip on posting


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice looking pistol. That should take care of anything a fellow might get into.:smt033


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the safety on H&Ks. it's in a convenient place. Very nice looking handgun you got there!


----------



## HKlover1223 (Apr 17, 2008)

very nice pistol indeed


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks, after shooting a few pistols and owning a few of my own i think this one is in the top 3 and may just be my favorite overall. i too like the safety/decocker but i like the slide release way more than most of the newer autos. and 357 is my new favorite caliber


----------



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a USPC .357Sig, USP 9mm and an XD9 SC and the USPC is by far my all around fav, I just love the 357 round.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree with Mosquito, I’m not big on safeties, but I like the safety decocker on the usp. Very nice gun! Mosquito


----------



## jaredrussyl (Jun 15, 2008)

very nice


----------

